
The P-TECH program reboots vocational education - wallflower
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/09/12/vocational-tech-school-training-policy-228049
======
barry-cotter
So how are they achieving these great results in school leaving exams? Very
high dropout rates? If the programme is as good as the article paints it you
should see the middle classes taking advantage soon. High school plus an
Associate’s degree and job training is a pretty great deal. You can go
straight to work or go to university after.

~~~
C1sc0cat
And middle schools, lol the parents well say lovely idea but not for my
"Justin" or "Stephanie"

Interesting when I started work via this route a few years ago Advanced
Apprentices required higher educational qualifications than joining a bank
from school.

For example one of Sky at night presenters started at the same rough level as
me (ASO in the civil service) but when she joined she had a Degree I had 6 O
levels.

------
ohduran
With so many forms of native advertising out there, I now can't tell whether
this is actual news or just P-TECH purchasing ad space in the form of a news
report.

